# Allow me to introduce myself



## ImAly

Im new! Im Aly im 18 and im from bridgend : victory:

sooo i just thought id say HELLOOOOOOO

andddd i dont actuly no what else to say

well wasnt that interesting:lol2:

lets be friends 

:spam1:


----------



## J-Dee

hello ally - welcome to the forum :welcome: - hope you enjoy it


----------



## Salamanda

this is my evil twin sister


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

hahaha hi there, and yeah we can be friends :lol2:.
welcome to RFUK


----------



## ImAly

yeyyyy :flrt:


----------



## ImAly

:O noway your the evil 1 !:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Salamanda

Pliskens_Chains said:


> hahaha hi there, and yeah we can be friends :lol2:.
> welcome to RFUK


 only if your mine too:whip:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

Salamanda said:


> only if your mine too:whip:


 oh most definately :no1::lol2:


----------



## J-Dee

LOL jen ! hello again .... so are you identical twins ?


----------



## Lizard Boy S

yeah they are :lol2:


----------



## ImAly

ha yea unfortunatly well were actuly mirror twins im left handed shes right and 1 of my eyes is diff colour 2 hers :Na_Na_Na_Na: 
but we look exact

awww im an egg :flrt: does this mean i have to shave of my hair 

omg noooooo never :war:


----------



## Salamanda

Lizard Boy S said:


> yeah they are :lol2:


 mirror twins :whistling2:


----------



## Salamanda

ImAly said:


> ha yea unfortunatly well were actuly mirror twins im left handed shes right and 1 of my eyes is diff colour 2 hers :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> but we look exact
> 
> awww im an egg :flrt: does this mean i have to shave of my hair
> 
> omg noooooo never :war:


 exact i wouldnt say so you have a bigger nose and a square face :lol2:


----------



## J-Dee

aww id love a twin, but i dont think the world would cope with 2 of me LOL ! my neices are twins, their mental. when they were babies they used to talk to each other in there own language lol. this is the terror 2 -


----------



## Salamanda

J-Dee said:


> aww id love a twin, but i dont think the world would cope with 2 of me LOL ! my neices are twins, their mental. when they were babies they used to talk to each other in there own language lol. this is the terror 2 -


 awww 
when we where babies we used to dance with each other to silly music and we had our own launguage also :lol2:


----------



## ImAly

:flrt: ahhhh the lil grins r sooo cute


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

i dont have a twin :sad: but its ok because i used to get in the pubs when i was underage by taking my older brother with me and saying we were twins :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Salamanda

Pliskens_Chains said:


> i dont have a twin :sad: but its ok because i used to get in the pubs when i was underage by taking my older brother with me and saying we were twins :lol2::lol2:


if my sister forgets her ID and we tell them we r twins they dont believe us  :lol2:


----------



## ImAly

:O me and my sis went out and i 4 got my id an she had hers but they didnt belive we were twins! :sad: sober night of lonlyness


----------



## davehuston

hellooooooooooooo! :flrt:


----------



## ImAly

davehuston said:


> hellooooooooooooo! :flrt:


 daveeeeeeeee HELLOO!! :flrt:


----------



## tplatts98

:welcome:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

thought i would say hello and welcome as you already been greeted by the other half and added to her friend list.. :lol2:
you women i dunno... lol


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

Snake_Pliskin said:


> thought i would say hello and welcome as you already been greeted by the other half and added to her friend list.. :lol2:
> you women i dunno... lol


 heheheh shes as nuts if not worse than me baby :lol2:


----------



## ImAly

Snake_Pliskin said:


> thought i would say hello and welcome as you already been greeted by the other half and added to her friend list.. :lol2:
> you women i dunno... lol


 
hahaa! oo well hello sailors


----------



## ImAly

tplatts98 said:


> :welcome:


 
:2thumb: thanks!


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

ImAly said:


> hahaa! oo well hello sailors


 never have been a sailor.. wouldnt wana either the uniform is kack!! :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## ImAly

i want to go in the 18 + room becuase this may come as a shock to you but i am infact 18!
what do i doooooo! 

how!? HOW!!!! :help:


----------



## ImAly

Snake_Pliskin said:


> never have been a sailor.. wouldnt wana either the uniform is kack!! :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


 
well you two are now sailors congratulations :flrt:

ill have ur lovley uniforms redy in no time


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

ImAly said:


> i want to go in the 18 + room becuase this may come as a shock to you but i am infact 18!
> what do i doooooo!
> 
> how!? HOW!!!! :help:


 have to have been a member for over a month i think it is and so many posts etc etc... its over rated trust me.. im a member and hardly bother with it in there now!


----------



## ImAly

Pliskens_Chains said:


> heheheh shes as nuts if not worse than me baby :lol2:


 
us nuts should stick together we need an escape plan 


:grouphug:


and also 1 to get me into the 18+ ha


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

ImAly said:


> us nuts should stick together we need an escape plan
> 
> 
> :grouphug:
> 
> 
> and also 1 to get me into the 18+ ha


 yeah we have a little clique as its been refered too.. some members dont like it so i dunno if you would wana be a nut with the other nuts! lmao.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

Snake_Pliskin said:


> yeah we have a little clique as its been refered too.. some members dont like it so i dunno if you would wana be a nut with the other nuts! lmao.


 course she will she fruit and nuts:lol2:


----------



## ImAly

Snake_Pliskin said:


> yeah we have a little clique as its been refered too.. some members dont like it so i dunno if you would wana be a nut with the other nuts! lmao.


 
a what what !? i am a nut you will never take my nut away from me never 

:war:


----------



## rc10andy

OMG r u lot ok???? by the way :welcome:...NTMU! Twins could be intresting whip2:lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

id hate to remove my nuts.. lmao..


----------



## ImAly

Pliskens_Chains said:


> course she will she fruit and nuts:lol2:


 
omgoshh i actuly eat that 4 breckfast its love :flrt:


----------



## ImAly

rc10andy said:


> OMG r u lot ok???? by the way :welcome:...NTMU! Twins could be intresting whip2:lol2:


 
I AM FANTASTIC!! :2thumb:


----------



## ImAly

Snake_Pliskin said:


> id hate to remove my nuts.. lmao..


 
i cryd when they took mine away clung onto them like a baby koala but i knew it had to be the 2nd worse day of my life hah!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

ImAly said:


> i cryd when they took mine away clung onto them like a baby koala but i knew it had to be the 2nd worse day of my life hah!


 lmgdaooo :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

i dunno if it would be totaly bad though... i mean yeah they would take my nuts.. bonus is the nurse grabbin em... lmao...


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

Snake_Pliskin said:


> i dunno if it would be totaly bad though... i mean yeah they would take my nuts.. bonus is the nurse grabbin em... lmao...


 ummmm ummmmmm :blush: :blush: :blush: uniform ?


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

Pliskens_Chains said:


> ummmm ummmmmm :blush: :blush: :blush: uniform ?


 you know it baby!!! lmao...


----------



## ImAly

Pliskens_Chains said:


> lmgdaooo :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


the worse was when someone out bid me for them on ebay i was defensless and alonee ( my parents were out shoppin @ tesco )


----------



## Salamanda

we didnt start the firrrre


----------



## ImAly

Pliskens_Chains said:


> ummmm ummmmmm :blush: :blush: :blush: uniform ?


 they have some dam good 1ns in 
ann summers or abfab :2thumb:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

ImAly said:


> they have some dam good 1ns in
> ann summers or abfab :2thumb:


 im sooooooo there!!! lmao


----------



## ImAly

Salamanda said:


> we didnt start the firrrre


 

It was always burning
Since the worlds been turning!!!!!!!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

ImAly said:


> they have some dam good 1ns in
> ann summers or abfab :2thumb:


 hahahahaha yeah but pulse and cocktails is cheaper than anne summers :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin

ImAly said:


> It was always burning
> Since the worlds been turning!!!!!!!


 omg whats with the old billy joel song?? lmao


----------



## Salamanda

*We didn't start the fire **It was always burning **Since the world's been turning **We didn't start the fire **No we didn't light it*


----------



## rc10andy

Salamanda said:


> *We didn't start the fire **It was always burning **Since the world's been turning **We didn't start the fire **No we didn't light it*


didn't future heads do a cover?


----------



## Salamanda

i think this is the longest introduction thread ever


----------



## Salamanda

rc10andy said:


> didn't future heads do a cover?


i think so


----------



## ImAly

Salamanda said:


> i think this is the longest introduction thread ever


 



:no1: horrray


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

hehehehe it is way longer than my intro thread was. :no1:


----------



## ImAly

im a regular nowwww woo :flrt: im worthy of a starr


----------



## rc10andy

rc10andy said:


> didn't future heads do a cover?





Salamanda said:


> i think so


actually I think it was the Hoosiers who covered it, future heads did a kate bush song!!


----------



## ImAly

Pliskens_Chains said:


> hehehehe it is way longer than my intro thread was. :no1:


 
ahh you can share mine :2thumb:


----------



## Salamanda

rc10andy said:


> actually I think it was the Hoosiers who covered it, future heads did a kate bush song!!


 i dont no :blush:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

ImAly said:


> ahh you can share mine :2thumb:


 awwww fank chooo :flrt:


----------



## ImAly

SOMEONE MAKE ME A CUP OF TEA PLS! :notworthy:


----------



## Trice

ImAly said:


> Im new! Im Aly im 18 and im from bridgend : victory:
> 
> sooo i just thought id say HELLOOOOOOO
> 
> andddd i dont actuly no what else to say
> 
> well wasnt that interesting:lol2:
> 
> lets be friends
> 
> :spam1:


ello there. Welcome ot the forum and all that jazz!
i was at bridgend yesterday.


----------



## ImAly

Trice said:


> ello there. Welcome ot the forum and all that jazz!
> i was at bridgend yesterday.


ooh hello thnks and what on earth were you doing in my teretory :2thumb:


----------



## macca 59

:welcome: to rfuk


----------



## ImAly

macca 59 said:


> :welcome: to rfuk


 
oh why thnkyou :flrt:


----------



## alnessman

hi and :welcome:


----------



## ImAly

alnessman said:


> hi and :welcome:


hey u thanks !

:2thumb:


----------



## RepMad189

:welcome: to the forum!!


----------



## ImAly

RepMad189 said:


> :welcome: to the forum!!


 
:flrt:thnks


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

Hello and :welcomerfuk:


----------



## ImAly

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> Hello and :welcomerfuk:


 helooo there thnks :flrt:
aww i like rats and cheese :2thumb:


----------



## Trice

ImAly said:


> ooh hello thnks and what on earth were you doing in my teretory :2thumb:



Wedding! and getting drunk, and getting my phone wet, and going swimming in lakes!


----------



## ImAly

Trice said:


> Wedding! and getting drunk, and getting my phone wet, and going swimming in lakes!


 
:flrt: aww a wedding! omgoshh swimming in lakes sounds like fun! specially drunkk :2thumb:


----------



## Trice

ImAly said:


> :flrt: aww a wedding! omgoshh swimming in lakes sounds like fun! specially drunkk :2thumb:



but we werent drunk then, it was a bit later before everyone got drunk :lol2:


----------



## ImAly

Trice said:


> but we werent drunk then, it was a bit later before everyone got drunk :lol2:


:naughty: kind of liek that advert, you wouldnt start a night like this...



YEARRRGH into a lake 


YOU WOULD ! HAVE DID 

:lol2:


----------



## LauraN

:welcome: to the forum.


----------



## Boothy

Hi & :welcome:


----------



## Lizard Boy S

lmao omg alice i cant believe this thread is still going :lol2:


----------



## ImAly

Lizard Boy S said:


> lmao omg alice i cant believe this thread is still going :lol2:


 

:lol2: or mee ;]


----------



## ImAly

LauraN said:


> :welcome: to the forum.


thankyouuuuuuu :flrt:


----------



## ImAly

Boothy said:


> Hi & :welcome:


hello thee why ty :2thumb:


----------



## coffeebean

Hello Aly!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains

omg your welcome thread really is the longest :lol2:
hows the cheese?


----------



## April Snowflake

Hi and :welcomerfuk:


----------



## robndebz

Hi & :welcome:


----------



## ImAly

Pliskens_Chains said:


> omg your welcome thread really is the longest :lol2:
> hows the cheese?


 
ive ran out :sad: my rents going to tescos 2 day tho sooo :flrt:


----------



## ImAly

coffeebean said:


> Hello Aly!


 
hey you!


----------



## ImAly

:lol2: this is rlllllly long now :flrt:


----------



## TEENY

Well i will make it even longer. Hi and welcome to the forum hunny:no1:


----------



## ImAly

TEENY said:


> Well i will make it even longer. Hi and welcome to the forum hunny:no1:


 
:lol2:wooo hello! and why tyy :notworthy:


----------



## Reaper941

Welcome. :2thumb:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

:welcome:
ind 
xxx


----------



## ImAly

:lol2: ty:flrt:


----------



## diverfi

Hi and :welcome:
Fi


----------



## ImAly

diverfi said:


> Hi and :welcome:
> Fi


 
:lol2: hellooooooo this is lasting agesss


----------



## repkid

:welcome:


----------



## ImAly

repkid said:


> :welcome:


 

thankyouuu :flrt:


----------



## pythonpower

:welcome:


----------



## ImAly

pythonpower said:


> :welcome:


:lol2: tyyyyyyyyyyy:flrt:


----------

